
Indications that gene editing could undo ageing - gervwyk
https://www.technologyreview.com/2019/08/08/65461/scientist-fountain-of-youth-epigenome/
======
perl4ever
"So potent was the rejuvenating treatment used on the mice that they either
died after three or four days from cell malfunction or developed tumors that
killed them later."

The key to making viable zombies is just around the corner, I can feel it...

